# Elbo Hollowing System



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

This , of course is my lathe. What I want you to notice is the hollowing system I installed on the lathe to hollow out the vases I recently posted to this forum. You can notice there is a collar attached around the quill and tightened. All the system is a series of elbows as the name implies. The cutter I have installed on the system is the cutter that came with the tool . See the two set screws? I loosened and made a 3/4" adapter to fit into that fitting, on the other side turned down to 5/8" and inserted in the adapter. Now I bought a Hollowing tool set from Woodcut.Together this is a very good way to do HF. Next I will get a laser to add to this system and see if I can turn large vases down to very thin vases. Mitch


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Mitch how do you like the Elbow system? I have the Monster Hollow Form tools from Randy Privett. It is a captured system with a laser. Works really well. He also makes a that style for a mini.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bernie
Very impressive set up you have there. Nice, nice. Looks so clean and all, and I know you turn a lot so I"m impressed. I like the Elbo system a lot cause it address and solves several problems I have with turning. One My lathe is up against the wall and I would need to move it for any other captured system. With this I don't need to walk around the lathe. The monster tools you have you could use in the Elbo if you wanted. All you need is a $20 adapter and you use your tools. I made my own adapter. All in all I am satisfied with Elbo. I need to get the laser which, price wise surprised me, pretty cheap. Although I am having 2nd thoughts about the laser because I like the risk involved with turning as very thin I can make it. I will get it though. What state you live in Bern? I'm in Pittsburgh Pa. Love my Steelers.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Neat stuff Mitch and a great looking set up! 

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

mit-ch said:


> Bernie
> Very impressive set up you have there. Nice, nice. Looks so clean and all, and I know you turn a lot so I"m impressed. I like the Elbo system a lot cause it address and solves several problems I have with turning. One My lathe is up against the wall and I would need to move it for any other captured system. With this I don't need to walk around the lathe. The monster tools you have you could use in the Elbo if you wanted. All you need is a $20 adapter and you use your tools. I made my own adapter. All in all I am satisfied with Elbo. I need to get the laser which, price wise surprised me, pretty cheap. Although I am having 2nd thoughts about the laser because I like the risk involved with turning as very thin I can make it. I will get it though. What state you live in Bern? I'm in Pittsburgh Pa. Love my Steelers.


Hey I am a die hard steeler fan. Have been since they were formed. I live in Kansas Mitch clear up in the Northwest corner. I love the laser because when I turn something like Amboyna burl which cost about $70 and up for a 4" X 4" X 6" piece. I can't afford to take chances on that pricey wood. I am thinking of getting Randy's at monster tools for my Rikon lathe.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bernie
I knew there was something I liked about you my friend, now I know, since I found out you were a steeler fan. They win one today, it was ugly but it was a win none the less. You bring up a very good point about when you turn expensive wood Bern, that you need to use a laser in that situation. I never considered it from that standpoint because I never buy wood, but that doesn't mean I never will. Good Luck Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

mit-ch said:


> Bernie
> II never considered it from that standpoint because I never buy wood, but that doesn't mean I never will. Good Luck Mitch


The only trees that grow out where Bernie lives are sunflowers  

Corey


----------

